# Cats take Vitamix box hostage



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Vitamix are being very good sports with this . With the boxes on the way, this deserves a well documented video of the delivery and subsequent distribution. Will they? Won't they? (the cats, that is)


----------

